

FieldSkill is launched-join our list of delighted users and share your feedback - biljanaFS
http://fieldskill.co/

======
biljanaFS
Dear fellows Hackers,

we just wanted to inform you that we finally launched our FieldSkill app -
field service software that helps businesses in field service to schedule
jobs, track work, manage clients and generate invoices.

If you have time please check our app and any kind of feedback would be
appreciated, just drop me an email at biljana@fieldskill.co! Who knows maybe
some of you find it useful for your business :)

Cheers!

